# Paint depth gauge....must have?



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is a paint depth gauge a must have for a beginner? Probably be having a go at detailing a few of my friends cars and achieving some paint correction on them so would it be advisable to get a paint depth gauge or can I go without?

I am thinking it might be safe bet to have one to avoid damaging there paint if it's too thin by striking through?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you have answered your own question there Ian, bad enough striking through on your own car let alone your mates


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^+1.

Every car has different paint - some have had repairs etc and you would not even know it - some may have been polished to an inch of there life and you wouldn't know it.

It would take a brave man to place a cutting compound & cutting pad to unknown paint - You could strike through in seconds - pad on, pad off, strikethrough !!


Not scarmongering by any means but correction without a PTG is like pulling a short straw.

For me it's like teaching a spanish dog to fart in french > it ain't gonna happen.

:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I have this for sale can do a deal on it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224750


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Some may argue that a gauge that only gives total thickness has no practical use because it is not separating the clearcoat thickness which is the crucial thickness that you need to know... however, the single layer thickness gauges allow you to look for thin spots and thick spots and inconsistencies in the paint that are very useful to know to allow you to gauge any areas where you have to go with care. You can also use them to accurately measure your removal rates which are also essential to know as you wouldn't want to be removing 10um with a medium polish and then decide to use an aggressive compound after this! 

We have a couple of videos about the use of PTGs to follow, look out for them.

In essenece though, if you are planning to machine cars other than your own (or even if you are planning to machine polish), I would highly recommend investing in a thickness gauge as it gives very useful information


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is turning into an expensive hobby! Beginning to wonder why I brought a machine polishers now :wall: think I might have to get one via the GB though so I can :buffer: safely.


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

I ummed and arghed about this last summer . It seemed like a very big investment for something I might use only very very occasionally. At my novice level I was intimidated by more aggressive pads and polishes and tended to just stick with finishing polishes ~ but wanted to to be able to have a crack at proper defect removal. I didn't want to mess up someone's car by skimming off the last of their clearcoat and so felt I would have to make the investment in a gauge.

It was fortunate that I did. We got a second hand X-Trail in September which was in really good condition ~ but needed a buff. There was nothing about the X-Trail that suggested it had been machined or had thin paint ~ but when I tried the gauge out on it it was in the 70μ ~ 80μ range. 

So, I've known to be super conservative polishing it. But for the paint gauge I would have blindly attacked it with a compound and potentially had to fork out a fortune for a respray. The gauge worked out cheaper than a respray. In my case this was a briliant investment.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I suppose one use and not having to spend out for a respray works out as £200 circa v's over £1000 for a reasonable respray!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Not only is it useful when machine polishing it also comes in really handy when looking at a new car with a bit of time you can give your perspective purchase a quick going over and identify any areas that have been resprayed or repaired


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

What would people recommend for someone whose not doing this full time?

Would http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-accessories/cm-8828-paint-thickness-gauge-pd8-/prod_781.html be worthwhile to get?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Ian-83 said:


> What would people recommend for someone whose not doing this full time?
> 
> Would http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-accessories/cm-8828-paint-thickness-gauge-pd8-/prod_781.html be worthwhile to get?


Yep, good enough for me anyway - good gauge :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Ian-83 said:


> What would people recommend for someone whose not doing this full time?
> 
> Would http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-accessories/cm-8828-paint-thickness-gauge-pd8-/prod_781.html be worthwhile to get?


I've got one of them, works a treat.

All PTG's have a pretty good resale value so if you do want to sell it you won't loose very much.


----------



## Mckee123 (Jan 18, 2012)

Will the gauge from cleanyourcar tell you the thickness reading for the clear coat aswell as the total thickness?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope just gives the total thickness.

A gauge which can split the reading into individual layers would be very expensive and, honestly (from what I understand), not worth while because some modern paints are beginning to mix the base coat with the clear coat to aid curing. Not sure where I heard this mind, but it sounded plausible enough. 

Honestly, a gauge such as that sold by CYC or indeed a PD8 would be more than good enough. I use the CYC one and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking to get a gauge, looks like a straight choice between the PD8 group buy or the CYC one. Any thoughts on which would be the best one? Any advantages to either one over the other?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use the CYC one and have tried a PD8. Would say that the PD8 feels a little more solid, but there is not a great deal between them on that score really. My CYC one is easy to calibrate and seems pretty accurate when used on the shims supplied.

Honestly, I think you could do a lot worse than base your choice simply on cost.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am about to be listing one up in the sales section


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oops sorry double post


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

*Ptg*

Just a thought but how many people have polished without a PTG. Might make an interesting poll if it hasnt allready.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never used or owned one and only caught the edge of the door on one car that had been freshly painted but it touched in fine a PDG wouldnt have saved that error.....unless you buy the super expensive one its pointless in my eyes.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

CYB said:


> Just a thought but how many people have polished without a PTG. Might make an interesting poll if it hasnt allready.


First time out with a polisher (a rotary as well) I set-to upon my own banger of a car. Everything went swimmingly (and the results were very good) until I struck through just above a wheel arch! Doh!

From there it has been a case of practising on scrap panels, buying a ptg, and going on courses! 

Have only recently started offering 'enhancement details' with my good old DA and things are going well, but I wouldn't dream of doing one without the ptg, even though I am sticking to a DA for now.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm only an amateur detailer, but do a family and friends car from time to time, and I bought a PTG. I am hoping it is going to pay for itself next time I go to buy a second hand car, and I use it to look for panel repairs! Hopefully it will be ammo enough to get me a nice cash discount!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

http://bit.ly/12vKE4u


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

organisys said:


> I'm only an amateur detailer, but do a family and friends car from time to time, and I bought a PTG. I am hoping it is going to pay for itself next time I go to buy a second hand car, and I use it to look for panel repairs! Hopefully it will be ammo enough to get me a nice cash discount!


I would t count on it as you are buying a "USED" car it's entitled to have had a repair or two in its life. Christ I have known brand new cars to have had paint even before they are registered!!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, I realise that, but You'd be surprised at the amount of sellers both private and trade that will deny it!

A PTG would just be some extra ammo in negotiations.


----------

